# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  Nói đúng và hiệu quả

## quangcaodienlanh

Hãy nghĩ về lần cuối cùng bạn đối mặt với những tình huống mà ở đó bạn phải đứng dậy vì bản thân mình, yêu cầu thứ mà bạn cần. Với phụ nữ, việc nói ra yêu cầu, mong muốn thực sự của mình thường khó khăn hơn nam giới. Trong con mắt của xã hội, chúng ta đã quen được nhìn với những đức tính như nhu mì, nhẫn nhịn. Điều này có thể để lại hậu quả lâu dài, từ mối quan hệ nghèo nàn đến việc một sự nghiệp tầm tầm, ít được đề bạt. 


HÃY KIỂM TRA XEM BẠN CÓ MẮC PHẢI NHỮNG THÓI QUEN SAU ĐÂY KHÔNG?​
*1. Quá cẩn trọng trong lời yêu cầu*

Chúng ta thường khiến câu hỏi trở nên nhẹ nhàng hơn với những từ như "có lẽ", "ước gì" thay cho "tôi cần", "tôi muốn". Điều này làm cho câu nói của bạn có vẻ dễ nghe hơn nhưng cũng có thể gây "mập mờ" giữa lời đề nghị hay gợi ý, do đó người nghe có thể tiếp nhận nó một cách ít nghiêm túc hơn.

*2. Hỏi thay vì nói rõ*

Hãy cẩn thận khi chuyển lời tuyên bố của mình thành dạng câu hỏi kiểu như "Màu sắc đó thật tuyệt, phải không?" hay câu "cậu có nghĩ chúng ta nên thử một chút với món hàng đó không?". Những kiểu như vậy làm cho ý đồ của bạn trở nên không rõ ràng. Người nghe có thể sẽ hiểu bạn đang hỏi và không chần chừ gì đưa ra câu trả lời đối nghịch những gì bạn mong muốn.

*3. Miễn cưỡng chấp nhận*

Khi gặp một câu trả lời đối nghịch những gì bạn mong muốn, một số người lập tức "bỏ cuộc". Tuy nhiên tự nhận thức của bạn về câu trả lời có thể không chính xác. Nếu bạn gặp một câu trả lời như vậy, điều quan trọng là phải nhắc lại mong muốn của mình và yêu cầu thỏa hiệp. Thực ra, mọi người nói chung hoàn toàn thoải mái với một thỏa hiệp lành mạnh.

*4. Không biết cách điều khiển ngôn ngữ, cử chỉ*

Bạn có thể phát biểu không tồi nguyện vọng của mình nhưng hãy xem liệu ánh mắt, cử chỉ của bạn có nói lên những điều gì khác không.

Theo thống kế: chỉ khoảng 23% giá trị lời nói của bạn nằm ở thông điệp. Hơn 70% còn lại nằm trong giọng nói, điệu bộ, ánh mắt và chắc chắn người nghe đang quan sát bạn rất kỹ. Những nét biểu hiện trên khuôn mặt, thói quen áy náy, bồn chồn như vặn tay, cắn móng tay sẽ "mách lẻo" rằng điều bạn đang nói không phải là những gì bạn thực sự muốn. 


KHẮC PHỤC BẰNG CÁCH NÀO?​
*1. Tự tìm hiểu rõ xem mình muốn gì và tại sao?*

Việc biết rõ nhu cầu và mong muốn của mình, tầm quan trọng của chúng khiến bạn tạo ra kết quả khả quan. Hãy đánh giá cả nhu cầu của người khác và thử suy nghĩ về biện pháp có thể thỏa mãn cả hai bên.

*2. Lường trước những câu trả lời có thể*

Điều này dễ dàng hơn nếu bạn bếit người nghe. Hãy dự tính hàng loạt những câu trả lời bạn có thể nhận được và loại trừ từng cái. Chuẩn bị kỹ lưỡng cho từng trường hợp, bạn sẽ nói thế nào, cử chỉ ra sao. Điều này giúp bạn tránh tình trạng rơi vào tình thế bất ngờ và bị động.

*3. Thư giãn*

Thông thường chúng ta đánh giá quá cao khả năng phủ định. Điều này gây nên sự sợ hãi và khiến việc nói ra những gì mình mong muốn trở nên khó khăn hơn. Thực ra, điều tồi tệ nhất có thể xảy ra là khi yêu cầu của bạn bị từ chối và khi đó, chúng ta tìm một biện pháp khác, vậy thôi.

*4. Nói lên yêu cầu*

Một khi bạn đã nhắc lại và thư giãn thì còn chần chờ gì nữa mà không tới bên “đối tượng” và nói ra mong muốn của bạn?

*5. Đánh giá*

Khi việc trao đổi của bạn đã hoàn thành, hãy dành một chút thời gian để đánh giá, rút kinh nghiệm cho lần sau. Hãy xem liệu nó có thể tốt hơn không, bạn đã thành công ở điểm nào? Đừng tự hành hạ mình nếu kết quả diễn ra không được như ý muốn. Thay vào đó, hãy tìm những cách khác để thực hiện mong muốn.

----------


## vthao93hp

Nhiều kinh nghiêm hay quá, cảm ơn bạn nhiều nha! 
----------------------------------------


*Khanh Ly .Ms*


*CHECKIN VIETNAM INTERNATIONAL TRAVEL CORPORATION*
Add: A2302 M3-M4 Building, 91A Nguyen Chi Thanh Street, Hanoi, Vietnam
Phone: (084) 46269 7777 - Fax: (084) 46288 3456
Website: *Checkinvietnam.com* - Booking Online: *Hotels in Ho Chi Minh*

----------


## teenhotvip

Thank bác đã chia sẽ những kinh nghiệm hay nhé!
----------

----------

